# tell me i'm not losing my mind at 25yrs old!



## mommyoffour (May 28, 2007)

hi all ,i'm new to this so please excuse my ignorance.in nov/06 i had blood 
work done that showed my tsh at 1.40. i was complaining of alot of hyper symptoms,(insomia,weird heart happenings,gaining weight,anxiety,hair falling out,always feel freezing cold,trouble swallowing,breathing,no menstrual cycle in 18 months,and milk from my breasts.so, my doc sent me for an ultrasound which revealed a "huge cyst"(doc's own words) then i was sent for a radioactive iodine uptake scan and more labs. this time my labs showed tsh of 2.4 ref 0.5-5.0 ft4 12.0 ref 12.0-23.0 ***in the midst of this my doc left her practice,and so i'm just kind of being passed around the clinic until someone takes over her clients.***
so,does anyone have any insight into what is going on with me?

if it helps,my background is as follows;
i was always healthy as a young adult.
at the age of 21 my husband and i had our first baby boy.
age 22 we had a set of twins(also boys)
age 23 yet another baby boy!
had a tubal ligitation august 2005
oh yeah,all our boys were born via c-section.

please tell me that you believe my symptoms and that you don't think i'm crazy or that its all in my head.i really need to hear this! eveyone thinks because i don't look sick that i'm not sick.if they only knew that i don't mention how bad i really feel about 50% of the time.i mean if i'm sick who's gonna run the show around here?(my boys are 18months.3yr old twins and a 4 yr old)
thanks in advance for your response and i do apologize for the rant and length of my post!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your huge cyst could be the cause of all your symptoms and I would fallow through on it.

Your levels are on the hypo side, but are not quit hypo (full blown) yet. FT-3 would help in relationship to what is or might be, your thyroid status. I'd have them, all three, done again approx 3 months from the last test and have them go to the same Lab. Your FT-4 is very close, however something could have interfered with testing.


----------



## Teresa (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I can definately relate to what you are saying. Boy, you have your hands full with the kids to take care of also. I have Hashimoto's and have been to two doctors who blew me off. I am now waiting for a third appt at another one. I will not give up until I find one who will help. Good luck, keep trying other doctors like I am! Teresa


----------



## jess12808 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea dont give up on the docs-find another one if you have to. I went through eight before I got to where I am now.
I agree about getting retested. Those levels do sound borderline hypo. GO back and check em again and see where it stands.
Good Luck!


----------



## SBLU (Mar 28, 2008)

Since you had your tubes tied you should check your estrogen levels... some of the things you mentioned are the same as the symptoms I had when my estradiol was really low... Even though you are only 25, I have read that tying your tubes can sometimes disrupt blood flow to the ovaries. My problem was from a hysterectomy.

Low estrogen can mimic thryoid and vice versa. I was put on thyroid meds when it turned out I needed more estradiol...

My main symptoms were terrible insomnia, muscle pain, dry skin, dry eyes and generally feeling like crap. I found Dr. Elizabeth Vliet's book very helpful.


----------



## SBLU (Mar 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I had episodes of restlessness/anxiety almost every morning between 3-5am. I couldn't lay still in bed despite being so tired. I would not be anxious about anything (ie. I wouldn't be worrying about anything in particular) - it was just a physical feeling that I couldn't lay still and there would be a really nervous feeling in my chest.


----------

